# Is this normal?



## I liek Squirtles (May 11, 2011)

Well, it started like a month ago. Mewtini sent me a message, and then the notification notice got stuck on one. Now Mike sent me a message, and it's stuck on two. Mods, do you know the source of this?


----------



## mewtini (May 11, 2011)

It happens to me occasionally.

Delete those messages that caused the problem, and it should be fixed.


----------



## surskitty (May 11, 2011)

You could also just unapprove/approve them.


----------



## Zhorken (May 12, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> You could also just unapprove/approve them.


To elaborate (since it's not a very obvious thing): you can check off messages on the right beside the timestamp, go down to the dropdown list at the bottom of the section, and choose to "unapprove" them, which (as far as I can tell) hides them from anyone else's view.  Then you can "approve" them to make them public again.

And apparently if you do this to a message stuck as unread, it'll unstuck itself.


----------



## Aletheia (May 12, 2011)

Oh. That happened to me once, but now it's gone. Not sure what caused this, however.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 13, 2011)

On a probably related note, lately certain threads tell me there are unread posts, but when I click on them, there are none. And the last poster listed on the thread directory doesn't match up to the member who actually posted last. (Not really sure how much sense this makes. :\)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 13, 2011)

Posting in the thread will cause the "missing" post to show up. If you just need to read the post, it will show up in the thread review/summary you see when you're on the full reply page.


----------



## Zhorken (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, that happens sometimes when the last page has only one post on it; a lot of people get that.  It seems to have something to do with previous posts having been deleted.

You can get around that one by telling it to go to the first unread post when only the phantom post is unread, grabbing the post ID out of the anchor in the URL it gives you, and substituting it into the view-a-single-post URL you get when you click on the post number of any post.  (That URL also has the post's number within the thread in it, but it doesn't matter; you can put in whatever number you want and it won't complain.)

EDIT: Oh, right, never mind me; Kratos's method is easier.  I forgot about that way.


----------

